# Nexus 7



## jam7516 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to see how many T-Bolt users are going to be pre ordering a Nexus 7?


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you know the release date? I want one of those in a bad way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

you can order now on the Play Store, they say they'll ship mid-July. I ordered mine as soon as they were posted.

(be prepared for this thread to get moved, by the way)


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd like to order one so I could kick my wonky Kindle Fire to the curb. But alas I need to save up for an iPad for my wife's birthday. Then a bedroom suite for my son. Maybe it can be a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I will be ordering one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If I get a job I will be getting one for sure.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm more than happy with my Prime.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I would get one but I got a new g-tab less than 5 months ago but I'll most likely get one for my gf to replace her old g-tab


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I guess no rear facing camera or sd card slot?


----------



## gummi james (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to get one but I already have a HP Touchpad with CM9. I don't have a need for this tablet but the TouchPad is just a heavy brick.

EDIT: Chrome is supposed to be the default browser for Android going forward, right? So does that mean people are going to have to look to a 3rd party browser in order to view Flash?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I guess no rear facing camera or sd card slot?


both correct

personally I don't care about losing the rear camera (though it would be cool to play with the new JB photo / gallery app) but not having an SD slot stings a bit

still tho, for $200? I can deal. the thing is otherwise pretty beastly and I live almost entirely in the cloud these days anyway.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I could live without the camera but gotta have a sd slot. Not having one makes it feel like an apple product lol.

The price isn't bad at all though. Might still pick one up. Heck $200 and have jellybean.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

I plan on getting one. Bday is in Sept so unless something changes the Nexus 7 will be replaced ingredients my aging ereader and probably to a large degree my Thunderbolt will become a hot spot during my commute.


----------



## montavious (Oct 10, 2011)

Ordered 16gb...my thinking now I probably will keep my t_bolt longer and keep my unlimited data longer...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gummi james (Aug 16, 2011)

montavious said:


> Ordered 16gb...my thinking now I probably will keep my t_bolt longer and keep my unlimited data longer...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I'm thinking the same. Its cheaper to upgrade tablets than it is to upgrade phones. Its hard to believe that a couple phone radios could make a phone so much more expensive than a tablet.


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

Same thought. Unlimited data + Nexus 7 = content until my March upgrade. Is there an option for a warranty? I was going to pre order but was unsure if one is offered through the Play Stoe

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## Ponyboy (Jun 9, 2012)

gummi james said:


> I want to get one but I already have a HP Touchpad with CM9. I don't have a need for this tablet but the TouchPad is just a heavy brick.


Same here. Actually have a TP and an "old" nook color but that Nexus 7 is tempting. I've thought about selling both although I'd kinda like a Nexus 10

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

